# Bushmaster or Armalite Ar opinion



## weimedog (Apr 26, 2011)

Given the choice for a .223 coyote/wood chuck gun. Both with med/heave contours...both within 50 bucks...which one? Or find a Rock River or some other version.

(Spec: Flat top, 18-20 in medium heavy to heavy bull barrel. Not interested in big rail space. Want it simple and light as possible with that bigger barrel)


----------



## craddock (Apr 26, 2011)

I can't say which is the best but I got a AR15 with the 20" match grade barrel and at 100 yards it shoots 1/2 to 3/4" groups.


----------



## KD57 (Apr 26, 2011)

I've shot both, but own a couple of Bushy's, don't really know why. I just like them better. Both are good rifles.


----------



## Biker Dude (Apr 26, 2011)

Kel-Tec PLR-16


----------



## weimedog (Apr 26, 2011)

Biker Dude said:


> Kel-Tec PLR-16


 
Perfect for wood chucks at 250plus....:msp_mellow: (Do we have a closet environmentalist?)


----------



## Biker Dude (Apr 27, 2011)

I like it because it kind of looks like Han Solo's blaster and doesn't have the finicky action of a normal AR. What makes you think an environmental would carry it?


----------



## cuttingintime (Apr 27, 2011)

I thank the Bushmaster or Armalite would serve your needs, how ever you also mention the Rock River Arms which has the coyote with a 20 inch barrel. Not wanting to start a piss match with any one but feel the Rock River is a better rifle.


----------



## indiansprings (Apr 27, 2011)

Have Dingeryote build you one and save some money. I have owned at one time or another the Bushmaster,DPMS, Colt, Armalite and have shot many other brands including Rock River and Wilson Combat.
They all are sufficient. Personally ot the two mentioned I'd prolly go with the Armalite, make sure you get a two stage trigger in the weapon or have someone do a trigger job for you. I've shot rack grade basic training rifles that have shot thousands of rounds and still maintain excellent accuracy. The AR platform will exceed most individuals expectations and shooting ability with reference to accuracy. It sounds like you have it narrowed down, it will make an excellent truck gun/coyote rifle, just get you a good trigger to make the most of the weapons abilities.


----------



## Sagetown (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't care for the Bushy, but it's a tough and spunky gun. 
Just reading about the Rock River is my leaning.
The Armalite would be last choice.


----------



## dingeryote (Apr 28, 2011)

Between the two, and I have both, I'd favor the one I could haggle down the dealer on easiest.

They are absolutely comparable except in one regard.

Bushy is a pure Assembly house with most components coming in from 2 Big vendors, and a few others. Thier acceptance QA/QC determines what goes on the line and then in the box.

Armalite is Partially an assembly house, with better control over the component QA/QC. They own thier forging plates and outsource the upper and lower production on those plates, as well as making thier own Barrel extensions and other key components.

Customer service?
Armalite. Just pick up the phone and call. A nice young gal that sits about 15' from the two senior Warranty tech work benches, will answer the phone. 

But no flys on Bushy either, except they recently decided to close shop in Windham in order to move to Illion NY, as part of a consolidation with Freedom group. Bushy is easy to deal with directly if you don't have an authorized 'Smith nearby.



One thing to consider.
Rate of twist. Bushy is 1-9 Armalite 1-7 as standard.

If you're gonna be educating woodchucks with 40-60gr pills the 1-9Bushy will have the upper hand in potential accuracy. 

From 60gr on up the 1-7 Armalite has the edge.

Rock River? 
Good stuff, and just down the road from Armalite. 
For a critter zapper and GP carbine, the practical diffrences between are them slight on comparable models.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## weimedog (Apr 29, 2011)

Biker Dude said:


> I like it because it kind of looks like Han Solo's blaster and doesn't have the finicky action of a normal AR. What makes you think an environmental would carry it?


 
Just messing with you...but I think the wood chucks and coyotes would be safe if I had a true tactical configuration in any caliber! Therefor its now training the wild life! Hence the "environmentalist" comment. :msp_wink:


----------



## weimedog (Apr 29, 2011)

dingeryote said:


> Rate of twist. Bushy is 1-9 Armalite 1-7 as standard.
> 
> If you're gonna be educating woodchucks with 40-60gr pills the 1-9Bushy will have the upper hand in potential accuracy.
> 
> ...


 
Here is their spec sheet on the one I ordered:
Model: A4(T) Rifle with Free Float Handguard in Black or Green
Caliber: .223/5.56 X 45 mm NATO National Match
Barrel: 20" AISI 416R Stainless Steel T Heavy
Rifling Twist: RH 1:8"69-80 Grain Ammo
Muzzle Device: None
Front Sight Base: Gas Block Top of gas block is .293 (+/-) lower than top of upper receiver
Upper Receiver: Forged Flattop with Picatinny Rail, 7075-T6 Aluminum
Lower Receiver: 7075-T6 Aluminum (forged)
Trigger: National Match two stage - 1st stage 2.5 lbs - 2nd stage 4.5-5 lbs
Overall Length: 39.5"
Weight: 8 lbs 13 oz
Finish: Hard Anodized Aluminum, Manganese Phosphated Steel
Accuracy: 1 MOA


----------



## dingeryote (Apr 29, 2011)

Ahhh..went with the Armalite. Congrats!!

Should do ya proper. Just remember to stock up on Mags, as ya never know when the Varmint Cong will attack in waves...it ain't pretty.

1-8 is supposed to favor heavier bullets, but shape has as much to do with as weight. Have had excellent results from the Sierra 53(NOT the 52gr) Match bullet in the 1-8's for chucks and crows.
Much better than the lightweight varmint pills anyhow.


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice

Any thoughts on optics?

dinger's right, as usual. Try a slew of bullets and loads. Don't be afraid to load up some 52 to 55 grain weights. The performance in a 1 in 8 twist may surprise you. 

If this is your first experience with a 2 stage trigger, try setting the second stage a little heavy until you get used to the feel and then lighten the weight until you get to where you feel most comfortable.

Enjoy and Take Care



Take Care


----------



## weimedog (Apr 30, 2011)

Swamp Yankee said:


> Nice
> 
> Any thoughts on optics?
> 
> ...


 
My first thoughts are thanks to both of you on your opinions and insight. I'm torn on which way to go with optics actually. So until I figure out what direction, I'm going to put an old Leupold Vari -X II 3 x 9 on that I've had for a while and have spent countless hours behind. It's a familiar place so it takes away some of the learning curve.


----------

